# Gauging interest in possible new exhuast



## BII (May 13, 2004)

I called Scott at Stromung today (I've known him for a few years) and asked him if he made an exhaust for S13s. He said no, but as we started talking, is interest in perhaps making one was piqued. We're going to talk some more next week, but I was wondering if maybe anyone else would be interested. He makes them for B14 Sentras, and they are very well made pieces, with a great sound. And they're made in the US by real craftsmen, so you'd be supporting an American small business (you can feel good about it and you won't have to pay for the JDM brand name).


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

bII said:


> I called Scott at Stromung today (I've known him for a few years) and asked him if he made an exhaust for S13s. He said no, but as we started talking, is interest in perhaps making one was piqued. We're going to talk some more next week, but I was wondering if maybe anyone else would be interested. He makes them for B14 Sentras, and they are very well made pieces, with a great sound. And they're made in the US by real craftsmen, so you'd be supporting an American small business (you can feel good about it and you won't have to pay for the JDM brand name).


If I could get a cat back for $300 I'd be all in. I'd love to support an American small business too.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> If I could get a cat back for $300 I'd be all in. I'd love to support an American small business too.


Maybe, it will probably go for about the same as the B14 exhausts, I have no idea really, but it will certainlyt be cheaper than a 5Zigen or an A'PEXi. He gives you various options, tips, material, size, etc.

I will say this though, they sound better than N1s, and look very nice.

stromung.com, you can look at some of the systems he's made, or NPM 1.6L 200SX

There's more threads and comments here on this forum, do a search around.


----------

